
Apple's 16GB iPhone 6S is a serious strategic mistake - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2015/9/11/9311203/apple-16gb-iphone6s
======
meesterdude
The author forgets to mention iCloud, which is apple's answer to needing more
storage. This incetivises them to keep storage low and advocate for everything
in the cloud - their cloud.

Their phones aren't expandable, and to the best of my knowledge the only
computer they offer now that can be user-upgraded is the mac pro - everything
else requires configuration at purchase.

Battery life and storage are the two biggest problems I have with my iphone,
and it looks like they made no effort to address this low-hanging fruit in
their latest iteration. As if to say what it's at now is good enough - which
it clearly is not. This is especially painful, because these are two areas
that an android phone has more to offer.

I wouldn't call it a serious strategic mistake. I would call it disappointing
and self serving; something apple has always been, but the shtick is getting
old, especially considering their position in the industry.

------
Someone
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10204884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10204884)
(5 comments)

